
Ad platform Decisive thinks transparency makes for better mobile ads - luu
http://pando.com/2014/04/22/ad-platform-decisive-thinks-transparency-makes-for-better-mobile-ads/
======
hagbardgroup
Not to be too much of a jerk, but how is this special? Why would I use you for
a client and not the GOOG?

All of these things are possible with Adwords. Some of them require a little
bit of scripting (ex.
[https://developers.google.com/adwords/scripts/docs/solutions...](https://developers.google.com/adwords/scripts/docs/solutions/bid-
by-weather)). Yeah, even most agencies don't know how to do this, but it's
something that's known enough and written about in textbooks that it is not
exactly a shocking new adtech innovation.

I wanna be excited about this, but when the feature your press release isn't
just something that Google might clone, but actually exists already and has
existed (albeit not as a core feature accessible via GUI), you kinda have a
problem.

